
FCC Chairman Urges Apple to Activate FM Chips to Promote Public Safety - daegloe
https://www.fcc.gov/document/chairman-pai-urges-apple-activate-fm-chips-promote-public-safety
======
dragonwriter
The rare instance where I agree with Pai. AFAIK, this has really been pushed
by the makers of the NextRadio app, who've been promoting people contacting
the FCC, manufacturers, and carriers on this for a long time,and managed to
get all carriers and all major manufacturers that aren't Apple on board.

------
netrap
Interesting that it is common enough to have FM chips in many smartphones. I
was not aware of that. I do remember seeing a big difference in phones between
Japan and the US. In Japan I think most cellphones even have the ability to
stream DAB or TV?

